
Justify your alpha: Response to “Redefine statistical significance" - SubiculumCode
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/319880949_Justify_your_alpha_a_response_to_Redefine_statistical_significance
======
SubiculumCode
This is a response to the recent recommendation to change the threshold for
statistical significance to p < .005

